# Die Sims 3 : optimale Grafikeinstellungen



## morellato (17. Februar 2013)

Hallo, liebe Community!


Ich spiele gerne Sims 3 und bin leider trotz sehr guter Hardware mit der Grafikleistung des Spiels nicht zufrieden. 

Da ich jetzt schrittweise verschiedene Grafikkarteeinstellungen ausprobiere, möchte ich gerne fragen, welches Antialiasingmodus ihr empfehlen würdet.

Meine Graka ist die AMD Radeon HD 6890. Treiber sind alle auf dem neuesten Stand, und trotzdem "ruckelt" (bin nicht sicher, ob das der richtige Ausdruck ist) das Bild immer wenn ich mir die Nachbarschaft oder die Umgebung ansehe. In letzter Zeit sind auch noch die Sims selber irgendwie pixeliger geworden. Weiss da auch noch nicht woran es liegt.

P.S. wenn jemand grunsätzlich etwas was die optimalen Grafikeinstellungen für die Sims 3 zu empfehlen hat, bitte schreiben. Habe schon so viel ausprobiert, und trotzdem kann ich das gute Spiel nicht flüssig spielen...


----------



## ConCAD (17. Februar 2013)

Anti-Aliasing benötigt so ziemlich die meiste Grafikleistung, insofern erreichst du mit deaktiviertem AA den größten Performance-Schub. Wie die einzelnen Details optimal eingestellt werden, kannst du am einfachsten überprüfen, wenn du parallel deine FPS misst, beispielsweise mit Fraps. Damit siehst du direkt, welche Einstellung wie viel Leistung kostet und musst dann eben abwägen, welche Grafikverbesserung diese Leistung wert ist. Auf welcher Auflösung spielst du eigentlich? Denn prinzipiell wäre es auch eine Möglichkeit, eben diese abzusenken, auch wenn das meiner Meinung nach die letzte Instanz sein sollte.


----------



## Marcusi (17. Februar 2013)

Madam spielt auch Sims 3 und das mit ner gtx 660 ti.  
Selbst da läuft es nicht flüssig.  
Das Spiel ist einfach fürchterlich programmiert.  

Ega ob Full hd mit max Detail oder runtergeschraubt in allen möglichen Sachen.  Da ändert sich nichts groß. 
:thumbdown::thumbdown:

Grafik Speicher genehmigt sich das Spiel man gerade 500 MB, kanns also auch nicht sein.  

Ich hab teils 3 stellige frames Werte und dennoch kleine  ruckler.  

LG


----------



## morellato (18. Februar 2013)

Die Auflösung ist die 1920:1080.

Ich bin mir aber sicher, dass es früher besser lief. Das mit den pixeligen Rändern von den Sims ist ganz aktuell neu dazugekommen. Aber diese Ruckler, die habe ich in JEDEM Spiel. Bei den Sims fällt es irgendwie mehr auf (jedenfalls mir). Egal, ob es nur son ein altes Kartenansichtspiel, oder aufwändigere Sachen, wie Shoghun 2, ANNO2070, dieses "Springen" ist immer dabei. Was ich bis jetzt ausprobiert habe, um das zu beheben(in den letzten 1,5 Jahren)
- neugekauft :Graka, Festplatte, Motherboard, RAM, Netzteil, CPU, Bildchirm)
-alles defragmentiert 
-alle Treiber aktualisiert
-BIOS upgedated
-ca. 5 mal das System neu gemacht, u.a. auch "zu Fuss"(ohne Internet von der Festplatte)
-Programme im Hintergrund mit GameBooster deaktiviert

Es hilft nichts. Victoria 2, HOI III, Europa Universalis, Men of War....Ich könnte die Liste noch lange fortführen. Alle diese Spiele weisen solche "Ruckler " auf, immer wenn ich scrolle, aber bei den Sims3 auch beim Anflug auf die Nachbarschaft(da scrolle ich nicht). Ich bin so frustriert...Nun hies es von einem Bekannten, der PC's repariert, ich soll verschiedene Grafikeinstellungen der GRaka ausprobieren. Weiss jemand Rat? Bitte...

So sieht die aktuelle Zusammensetzung meines PC's aus:

Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit
SAM2+ GigaByte MA790X-DS4 4 D2 FSB52000 AMD
DDR3 Kingston insg. 16 GB RAM
Netzteil be quiet! 700 W Staright power E6 80+
AMD64*4 SAM3 PhenomII 955BOX 4* 512 KB 4*3 2 Ghz
SATAII 1800 GB
Radeon HD 6870
ASUS Crosshair Formula 5


----------



## majinvegeta20 (18. Februar 2013)

Gerade bei den Sims hat auch die CPU etwas zu sagen.
Senk am Besten mal Settings wie Sehr detaillierte Grundstücke, Sichtbare Fläche und Sim-Detail. 

Ansonsten mal deine Platte überprüfen und einen Leistungstest unterziehen.
Auch mal im Taskmanager nachschauen, ob irgendetwas im Hintergrund läuft, das dies verursacht.


----------



## morellato (18. Februar 2013)

Im Taskmanager nachgeschaut, es sind keine störende Programme dabei. Nun habe ich auch den GameBooster, er sollte ja solche sowieso "neutralisieren".

Was meinst du unter "Platte untersuchen"? Wie mache ich das? Wie mache ich den Leistungstest?

Danke!


----------



## Laudian (18. Februar 2013)

Wenn die Grafik schlechter geworden ist, könnte auch einfach ein verstaubter Lüfter der Grund für den Leistungseinbruch sein.
Am besten mal alles im PC mit Druckluft reinigen. Dabei aber *unbedingt* die Lüfter festhalten, damit man nirgendwo eine Spannung induziert die das Mainboard killt.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (18. Februar 2013)

Mit Platte untersuchen meinte ich, ob die Platte möglicherweise einen defekt hat.
Wenn die nämlich ständig immer nachladen muss, kann so etwas schon sein.
Teste mal die Lese sowie Schreibrate der Platte mit CrystalDiskMark.

Solche Dinge wie sogenannte "Gamebooster" würde ich generell nicht installieren!
Gerade solche Programme sind der Grund für solche Fehler.

Du fährst ohne solche Programme besser. Glaub mir. Wird dir jeder hier bestätigen.


----------



## Koyote (18. Februar 2013)

Also bei mir läuft das komplett ohne Ruckler usw. 
Das einzige was wirklich schlimm ist sind die Lade und Speicherzeiten. Mag zwar auch daran liegen, dass ich ne HDD und keine SSD benutze aber manchmal muss man echt sau lange warten


----------



## Sieben (19. Februar 2013)

Hallo, 

vielleicht kannst du ja zur Probe die Auslagerungsdatei deaktivieren. Kann ja sein, dass die Ruckler zustande kommen, weil die Festplatte einfach nicht hinterher kommt (muss ja immer schreiben und laden). Bei 16GB kann man ohnehin darauf verzichten.


----------



## Robonator (19. Februar 2013)

> Netzteil be quiet! 700 W Staright power E6 80+


Sicher das du die Hardware neugekauft hast? Das Netzteil dürfte ja mittlerweile schon hoffnungslos veraltet sein  
Das gibt es laut Geizhals auch gar nicht mehr zu kaufen 

Welche HDD hast du denn genau? Taktet die Hardware unter Last auch hoch? Wie sind die Temperaturen unter Last?


----------



## morellato (19. Februar 2013)

Jap, das war das alte Netzteil, neues ist auch von bequiet! und hat 750W.

Die Temps beim längerem Spielen bleiben alle im grünen Bereich.


----------



## morellato (19. Februar 2013)

Die Festplatte ist die  SATA III 2000GB Seagate Barracuda 7200 4K 64MB 7200 U/Min.


Noch eine Frage : was ist eine "Auslagerungsdatei"?


----------



## ConCAD (19. Februar 2013)

Auslagerungsdatei


----------



## morellato (19. Februar 2013)

Vielen Dank...Aber ich kenn mich da wenig aus. Könntest du mir sagen wie ich in meinem Comp diese Auslagerungdatei vom Spiel "Die Sims3" finde? In einem der Posts stand, dass ich diese deaktivieren soll.


----------



## ConCAD (19. Februar 2013)

Die Auslagerungsdatei ist nicht speziell auf die Sims bezogen, sondern diese gilt allgemein für das gesamte System. Deaktivieren kannst du sie folgendermaßen: 

Systemsteuerung > System > Erweiterte Systemeinstellungen > unter dem Reiter "Erweitert" > Leistung: Einstellungen... > Reiter "Erweitert": Virtueller Arbeitsspeicher > ändern. 

Anschließend: 
1. Haken entfernen bei "Auslagerungsdateigröße für alle Laufwerke automatisch verwalten"
2. Laufwerk auswählen, dass die Auslagerungsdatei nutzt und dann darunter "Keine Auslagerungsdatei" wählen und auf "Festlegen" klicken. Nachdem alle Einstellungen vorgenommen wurden, alle offenen Fenster mit "OK" schließen.


----------

